# Can a city completely skip over people on the list?



## gb1611 (Jun 16, 2018)

Recently my home town skipped a lot of people who scored high on the list to hire someone with "connections". I could see if he was a few spots off and they threw him a bone with an interview but a lot of people with good scores didn't even get contacted. Is this legal and how often does it happen?


----------



## huff12 (May 17, 2018)

all the time


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

gb1611 said:


> Recently my home town skipped a lot of people who scored high on the list to hire someone with "connections". I could see if he was a few spots off and they threw him a bone with an interview but a lot of people with good scores didn't even get contacted. Is this legal and how often does it happen?


I'd file a bypass appeal.


----------

